# Porting



## Winzic (Mar 19, 2020)

I wanted to ask what files do I edit in the clang source code. As I want to port clang compiler


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2020)

Winzic said:


> As I want to port clang compiler


To what?


----------



## Winzic (Mar 23, 2020)

To another operating system, I went through some of the FreeBSD source code(makefiles, Makefile.depend). I tried using cmake to create binaries. Cmake is a problematic software. If I can be guide on which files I need to edit in order to fully make it part of base compiler. GPL v3 programs such as gnu toolchain must be avoided.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 23, 2020)

What are you doing there? Trying to build something from the FreeBSD source tree for another OS is a very strange idea. LLVM/clang already is portable software and exists for many platforms. You can download it from https://llvm.org/


----------



## Winzic (Mar 24, 2020)

You see when you port gcc and binutils you edit certain files like bfd(binutils ) and config.ac(gcc) to make it more portable. I also want to know about clang because using cmake is a problematic


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2020)

Winzic said:


> To another operating system


Which operating system?


----------



## Winzic (Mar 24, 2020)

FreeBSD 9.3


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2020)

FreeBSD 9.3 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Winzic (Mar 24, 2020)

I know but I don't mind about that issue, can you help??


----------

